# comment détourer



## deneurone (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je débute depuis quelques mois. J'ai parcouru le forum, je n'ai pas
trouvé de réponse à ma question, voilà : lorsque l'on réalise une icône personnelle,
comment faire disparaître le cadre qui l'entoure. d'avance merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2010)

il te faut faire une icone en format png sur fond transparent  le plus simple regarde donc là http://forums.macg.co/arts-graphiques/creation-icones-114631.html


----------



## deneurone (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour lepetitpiero, je te remercie pour ta réponse. Mes icônes sont dans iphoto
en jpeg, comment les transformer en png?!. Par ailleurs Je parviens (avec la baguette magique de "Pages" de iWork), à rendre transparent tout ce qui est autour de l'icône, je suppose que ce n'est pas de cela dont il s'agit. J'ai utilisé le lien que tu m'as conseillé, mais pour le néophyte que je suis, cela est aussi clair pour moi... que du Javanais. "On ne peut pas faire de poésie avant de savoir lire 
et écrire". pour l'instant je me contente de mettre autour de l'icône la même 
couleur que le fond mais il ne faut plus alors changer la couleur de ce dernier.
Salut je te remercie et te souhaite un bon dimanche.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2010)

pour faire des icones oublie iphoto il te faut exporter sur le bureau la photo que tu veux transformer et travailler avec d'autres logiciels. iphoto c'est bidon, c'est juste un catalogueur de base...


----------



## deneurone (25 Juillet 2010)

Je suis d'accord,mais je ne sais pas transformer ni le jpeg ni le tiff ni les autres en
png.Mais toi comment fais-tu?. Merci pour ton indulgence


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2010)

en png tu peux avoir de la transparence. le mieux c'est d'utiliser iconographer c'est une appli qui te permet d'enregistrer des images au format .ico ou icns   ( l'appli existe en français) il te faut bien sur avoir redimensionner ton image avant....   http://www.mscape.com/

sinon tu peux utiliser gimp gratuit pour retoucher tes images

rq: moi je ne fais pas d'icones


----------



## monvilain (25 Juillet 2010)

deneurone a dit:


> l'on réalise une icône personnelle,
> comment faire disparaître le cadre qui l'entoure. d'avance merci.



Je pense que tu parles d'avatar genre pour le forum? et non pas d'icône


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2010)

ah ok c'est pas tout à fait pareil....


----------



## deneurone (25 Juillet 2010)

En ce qui me concerne je parle bien d'icônes,genre : remplacer un dossier
gris-bleu par une icône de ma fabrication.


----------



## deneurone (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir lepetitpiero,Je te remercie pour tes précieux conseils. J'ai commencé
par télécharger Gimp pour Mac. Puis la solution pour passer de jpg en png me 
crevait les yeux. Ha! Mac, merveilleuse machine. C'est tout simple, ouvrir l'image 
avec aperçu, puis enregistrer sous, et dans dans le champ il suffit de choisir 
png. pour le reste Gimp se charge presque de tout. Je réussis des icônes 
personnelles et impeccables bien détourées et tout et tout. Merci encore.
Au fait, Quelles sont les conditions pour envoyer une photo sur le forum?.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Juillet 2010)

c'est écrit sur la fenêtre d'envoi " gerer les peices jointes "


----------

